# valid visa??



## S.K.S (Aug 11, 2011)

Good morning, 

I have been living in South Africa for over 7 years now, i arrived in 2004 on a study visa, then from there progressed onto a working visa. My last visa was granted to only expire in 2012, however my passport has expired, so i have renewed this, however this got delayed at the british embassy and was only returned back to me after the old passport expired, now i am haveing hassels trying to get the visa transfered to the new passport. i originally applied in March, but was declined, due to them saying my visa had expired (which it hasnt cuz its valid till 2012) any way i have appealed in May (this is only when we got the answer from my first application!) through the call centre, however i am still waiting for them i phone every week, and they say they have flagged up a notice to say i have called, however still nothing. The problem is with my new passport, i have no visa in it so i am not able to leave the country or do anything. Does anyone know who i coud possibly contact to speed up the process, etc as my life has now ground to a holt, and its a horrible feeling knowing i do not have a valid visa in my passport. any advice is much appreciated. 

Many thanks


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

S.K.S said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I have been living in South Africa for over 7 years now, i arrived in 2004 on a study visa, then from there progressed onto a working visa. My last visa was granted to only expire in 2012, however my passport has expired, so i have renewed this, however this got delayed at the british embassy and was only returned back to me after the old passport expired, now i am haveing hassels trying to get the visa transfered to the new passport. i originally applied in March, but was declined, due to them saying my visa had expired (which it hasnt cuz its valid till 2012) any way i have appealed in May (this is only when we got the answer from my first application!) through the call centre, however i am still waiting for them i phone every week, and they say they have flagged up a notice to say i have called, however still nothing. The problem is with my new passport, i have no visa in it so i am not able to leave the country or do anything. Does anyone know who i coud possibly contact to speed up the process, etc as my life has now ground to a holt, and its a horrible feeling knowing i do not have a valid visa in my passport. any advice is much appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks


Not one hundred percent sure but I have been told that whilst you wait for your visa to be transferred you should be able to travel with both passports (the old one with the visa in it and your new one). That is if you still have the old one. With regards to HA I can only suggest that you should probably go down there if you can. They NEVER call you back and you cannot rely on what they say on the phone. Good luck with it. I know it is very frustrating.


----------



## signol (May 18, 2011)

Given that you've been in SA for 7 years, might it be worth applying for SA citizenship? Then not have to worry about visas again. And you won't lose your UK citizenship either.

signol


----------

